# Snow On The Forum



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Some grump was bound to start this thread sooner or later so I thought I would give 'em a helping hand.

Fecking annoying snow effect


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

That 'grump' would be me then, you beat me to it, i was just about to press 'Start new topic' and have a moan.

Its fucking annoying and slows down the loading of the pages, so ive asked Kevin to turn it off, but i doubt he will take any notice though. 

Do it christmas day IF YOU MUST, but not at the beginning of the month.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Get broadband then or a faster computer....... can I interest you in a PC? ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Get broadband then or a faster computer....... can I interest you in a PC? Â ;D


Cant get broadband yet. I'm using Safari though, the fastest and most effecient browser available!. So it must be the 'dial up' causing the slow down.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Safari browser? ???

The snow MUST stop...it makes me dizzy! It was nice to see it at the first page or the second or the third...but this is now seriously annoying!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

i thought it was kevins dandruff


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> i thought it was kevins dandruff Â


Are you sure? I though he was using Head and Shoulders! ;D


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

I actually don't mind it but if thats causing the forum to run at crawl then please bin it.
I thought it was the Internet connection at work which is a 2Mbps BT affair, back home on my 1Mbps Telewest and it's just as bad, god help you if you're using a modem. :-/


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Arrgh. It's one of those things that seem appealing at first (particularly to web designers :) but becomes a pain in the tits in no short order, say, oh, about 2.5 seconds?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

The snow has to stay . Stop being grumpy you misserable old carpet slipper blokes ;D


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

KevinST and I wondered how long it would take 

Testing the water, so to speak 

Jae


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

YEEEAAAHH, its gone! Everything is back to normal. Pages are loading virtually instantly again ( yes, even on my dialup connection sa|nTT!  )

Thank you Jae


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:'( *sniff*.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Jae,

Was this a game then you were playing on us to test our patience? ;D

Now I can reply to my 10 IMs...I couldn't before as I was getting dizzy!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2003)

You could have given it time to settle so I could build a snowman [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> You could have given it time to settle so I could build a snowman [smiley=bigcry.gif]


LOL!! Great post!! ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Safari browser? Â ???


Yes Vlastan, 'Safari', 55% faster than IE and it even has a built in pop up killer..... Read the spec..... http://www.apple.com/uk/safari/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It is only for Mac.

But how can this be true?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> It is only for Mac.


[smug]I know!  [/smug]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> KevinST and I wondered how long it would take
> 
> Testing the water, so to speak
> 
> Jae


Got a setting for drizzle and sleet? It'd be far more natural. 

Or fog - then we could all put our lights on....


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Still not sure how people thought it was slowing down the server - t'was only a javascript being run completely on your browser, the only resource it took from the server was the actual javascipt file and the images.

hmm, guess some users browser can't handle javascript very well... or need more powerful computers Â 

oh well Â :

Don't worry Abi, it'll be back Â


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Can't wait for the lightening theme aswell :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Still not sure how people thought it was slowing down the server - t'was only a javascript being run completely on your browser, the only resource it took from the server was the actual javascipt file and the images.
> 
> hmm, guess some users browser can't handle javascript very well... or need more powerful computers Â
> 
> Don't worry Abi, it'll be back Â


Thank you Kevin 

I have one thing to say to those moaning missery lots ;D  
I have got broadband...I have got broadband...ner ner ner neeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrr nerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
oh well :

And it's wirelessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Haven't noticed it, saw the lovely Santa and Merry Christmas go up a couple of days ago but never saw the snow!


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> Haven't noticed it, saw the lovely Santa and Merry Christmas go up a couple of days ago but never saw the snow!


It melted ;D.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So no snow but I have just noticed tonight this little fella tonight [smiley=santa.gif] but apparently it has been there amongst all the other emoticons the whole time . Why didn't I notice it earlier :'(


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Yes Vlastan, 'Safari', 55% faster than IE and it even has a built in pop up killer..... Read the spec..... http://www.apple.com/uk/safari/


Hmm. That's i.e. on a mac. Call me cynical, but I doubt microsoft spend a lot of time optimising ie builds for macs.

As for small fast web browsers you can't beat lynx. Here's what this thread looks like in lynx (crap).


----------

